# Suso: tripletta in Genoa - Frosinone. Video.



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)

Suso (ancora di proprietà del Milan) fa il fenomeno in Genoa - Frosinone realizzando addirittura tre gol.

Ecco, dal secondo post in poi, i video con i gol del giocatore spagnolo.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)




----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)




----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Aprile 2016)

Contro al fantacalcio dopo aver lasciato Thereau ed El Shaarawy in panchina


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2016)

Schierato titolare


----------



## Lo Gnu (3 Aprile 2016)

Gesù, ma che ha combinato?

Tre gol meravigliosi!


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Schierato titolare



Siamo in due


----------



## Kaladin85 (3 Aprile 2016)

Ennesimo capolavoro di perdisa non farlo giocare mai e lasciarlo partire a gennaio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Schierato titolare



Idem, l'ho messo al posto di Saponara che contro la Juve non mi convinceva


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2016)

Questo non ha mai giocato, le poche volte l'ha fatto fuori ruolo e poi appena siamo passati al 442 è stato ceduto,
complimenti, Saponara bis

tra l'altro non sono i primi gol nel Genoa


----------



## koti (3 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> complimenti, Saponara bis


Mi pare che sia in prestito secco però (non sono sicuro)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Mi pare che sia in prestito secco però (non sono sicuro)



Mi pare che ci sia anche 'opzione per il secondo anno e comunque l'impressione è che ormai a Milanello si sia bruciato,
la verità è che come per El Sha e Sponara questi giovani se non hanno proprio una personalità pazzesca con la scamorza di spogliatoio che trovano al Milan non riescono ad affermarsi.

Chiaro che quando i giovani venivano schierati a fianco di gente come Maldini Baresi Gattuso e compagnia bella avevano un altro approccio, sia come tranquillità sia come serietà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Aprile 2016)

Ennesimo esempio che dimostra quanto il Milan sia marcio e inadatto per i giovani talenti, che per venir fuori (a meno che non siano chiari fenomeni) devono giocare in squadre rodate, con meno pressioni, e soprattutto godere della fiducia di allenatore e ambiente.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Aprile 2016)

Tre gol uno più bello dell'altro... Ma con noi scommetto che li sparava in tribuna...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi pare che ci sia anche 'opzione per il secondo anno e comunque l'impressione è che ormai a Milanello si sia bruciato,*
> la verità è che come per El Sha e Sponara questi giovani se non hanno proprio una personalità pazzesca con la scamorza di spogliatoio che trovano al Milan non riescono ad affermarsi.*
> 
> Chiaro che quando i giovani venivano schierati a fianco di gente come Maldini Baresi Gattuso e compagnia bella avevano un altro approccio, sia come tranquillità sia come serietà.



Su Sky hanno ripetuto proprio questo concetto:

Suso, Saponara, El Shaarawy. Ma anche De Sciglio e Niang. Niang al Genoa andava forte e De Sciglio sicuramente farebbe meglio lontano dal Milan(o almeno si spera).

Persino Cerci fa un po meno schifo(ma non parliamone).


----------



## sion (3 Aprile 2016)

che diceva marianella?


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Aprile 2016)

e sinisa al suo posto , oggi , ha schierato de sciglio....................


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Aprile 2016)

Che ce frega de Suso, abbiamo Ignazio Abarth e De Schifo adattati esterni a centrocampo


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2016)

Ma solo io sono contento? Suso è in prestito secco..è nostro.. diamine torna da noi..benissimo cosi!


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sono contento? Suso è in prestito secco..è nostro.. diamine torna da noi..benissimo cosi!


Credici.


----------



## Hammer (3 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io sono contento? Suso è in prestito secco..è nostro.. diamine torna da noi..benissimo cosi!



Suso non è italiano


----------



## Dany20 (3 Aprile 2016)

Ho sempre detto che il ragazzo ha delle qualità. Il terzo gol è qualcosa di fantastico.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Aprile 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Credici.



Credici?? È nostro ahah


----------



## Aron (3 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credici?? È nostro ahah



In teoria sì, ma conosciamo Galliani e sappiamo che con Preziosi non ne combina una buona.

Aver mandato Suso in prestito è stata comunque una buona cosa, su questo non mi sento di criticare né la società né l'allenatore.
E' normale mandare i giovani in prestito.
Quello che è anormale è vedere gli scarponi come titolari.


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2016)

Bene cosi, è nel nostro interesse si metta in mostra e migliori.


----------



## Butcher (3 Aprile 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credici?? È nostro ahah



E tu credi che Galliani non lo userà per prendere qualche mirabolante giocatore del Genoa?


----------



## JesusHeKnows (4 Aprile 2016)

Gran bel giocatore, ma é ancora nostro vero?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2016)

anche io faccio il tifo per lui, un giocatore con quel tocco di palla doveva emergere prima o poi, speriamo abbia continuità adesso


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2016)

Niente da dire, tre gollazzi uno più bello dell'altro..ma passatemi una metafora: una rondine non fa primavera..inizi a mostrare un briciolo di costanza

PS: comunque è ancora nostro e l'abbiamo mandato lì proprio per vedere se giocando si svegliava un po' tipo Niang


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Aprile 2016)

Con noi a stento sapeva stoppare la palla, bei goal


----------



## VonVittel (4 Aprile 2016)

Lui più 10 milioni e lo lasciamo al Genoa in cambio di Pavoletti. Mamma mia


----------



## davoreb (4 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> In teoria sì, ma conosciamo Galliani e sappiamo che con Preziosi non ne combina una buona.
> 
> Aver mandato Suso in prestito è stata comunque una buona cosa, su questo non mi sento di criticare né la società né l'allenatore.
> E' normale mandare i giovani in prestito.
> Quello che è anormale è vedere gli scarponi come titolari.



Non sono d'accordo, con il 442 Suso poteva fare bene anche da noi, anche per far riposare Bonaventura occasionalmente.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, con il 442 Suso poteva fare bene anche da noi, anche per far riposare Bonaventura occasionalmente.



Suso la stagione in prestito in Spagna l'ha giocata proprio da quarto di destra nel 4-4-2.


----------

